# Question about sharpening Victorinox Trekker Swiss Army Knife



## heirkb (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm going to pick up the Victorinox Trekker knife as a knife to have around for little things when I go camping. Here's a link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000687B44/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I figure at least some of you must be into knives other than just kitchen knives, so maybe someone can help answer this question. How do you sharpen the edge on the main blade with making the serrations disappear? I know there are a lot of different opinions on serrated edges, but I figured I'd like to keep the knife in its original state for at least a little while, before I decide on a serious modification. Also, the serrations seem like they would be a good thing for a camping knife that sees somewhat rough use. Anyways, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 20, 2011)

_*Note - I moved this thread to this forum even though it's not specifically about kitchen knives, this is our closest thing to a sharpening forum._


I had a look at the knife you linked to and I don't see the main blade as serrated, it looks plain edged to me.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 20, 2011)

I carry that at work, as my rescue knife. 
The portion closest to the tip is serrated and the blade is single beveled. 
I go at it with the corner of an oil stone and treat the back like it's an ura. 
It works well for me. It's a great knife by the way. I've tried a few other "rescues" and none have felt as good as this one.


----------



## heirkb (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the response. So you sharpen each little serration on the side of the stone? Regular strokes on a stone would eventually straighten the edge, right?


----------



## Lefty (Jun 20, 2011)

Yup! You have to go between each serration, using the corner (edge) of the stone. I use what would be miniature sectional strokes, crossed with sweeping. Kind of a twisting motion, really, followed with a light deburr on the opposite side.


----------



## heirkb (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. I'll have to try it when I buy the knife.
This Trekker seems to be even more useful than the Victorinox Rescue Tool (at least for the average person).


----------



## Lefty (Jun 20, 2011)

It's a better rescue knife too!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree with the above suggested method. You can even devote a bottom corner of all of your stones for beloved serrated tools and their occasional care.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a SAK with that saw blade. What would one use that for?


----------



## heirkb (Jun 20, 2011)

If I was trying to cut any rope, fibrous material, or wood, I'd try the saw.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 20, 2011)

For static kernmantle, I use the regular blade. I tried the saw once, for fun and it worked, but wasn't anywhere near as nice to use. I've use the saw to cut through 1" pine, but it's not overly effective. I think it's more for when you actualy are using it outdoors, for branches, etc.


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Jun 20, 2011)

I carried a trekker for many years, for sharpening I bought some 2000 grit sandpaper from the auto parts store(I use this stuff all the time anyway) and some 3/16" wooden dowels and cut strips of the sandpaper and glued the strips onto the dowels. With a little oil the dowels last for 2 or 3 sharpening sessions(the sections are 8" long) 
As long as you don't let the blade get too dull, this works fine.

Dave, this is a secondary blade.
Del


----------



## Lefty (Jun 20, 2011)

Great idea Del! I'm gonna try that.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 20, 2011)

The sawblade is used, to it's best effect, to cut difficult young branches where a polished plain edge would fail. Since they have started doing so many serrations on their main blades, I think it is just there for tradition's sake.

The Trekker is basically a Sodier model plus T&T, so I could see why they would want soldiers to have a second blade, one for food, one for not-food, but a saw seems out of place to me. Plus consider sharpening that thing! That's a job for a bored soldier and a file if I've ever seen one.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 20, 2011)

Cutting something fibrous with those teeth would be a nightmare. Wood would be ok, but it would have to be so thin that it would be pointless. 
Has anyone ever actually USED one??


----------



## Lefty (Jun 20, 2011)

Used one what, Spike? I'm guessing I have...


----------



## heirkb (Jun 20, 2011)

I think he's referring to the saw. You guys can tell I've never cut ropes with a saw, cause I thought it might make it easier.


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Jun 21, 2011)

The model I carried was a bit different, the main blade was plain, and it had had a second serrated blade. 
As far as the saw goes, it is not good for rope under 2 inches in diameter, and not synthetics in any case.
The saw is very well designed and works very well, the only downfall is that the maximum size wood it will saw easily is one-third the length of the blade. Sharpening the saw is actually quite easy(well I don't find it difficult, and for those of you that can sharpen kitchen knives, you could do it too), the saw works great for making 4-style snares.
I have a serious jones for victorinox swiss army knives, and I have every intention of making a damascus version in the future(this one is on my bucket list)
I have carried one version or another for over 25 years


----------



## heirkb (Jun 21, 2011)

How do you sharpen the saw? Individually sharpening the serrations or just laying the serrations all flat on a stone?


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 21, 2011)

A damascus SAK! What a great concept!


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Jun 21, 2011)

heirkb said:


> How do you sharpen the saw? Individually sharpening the serrations or just laying the serrations all flat on a stone?



To sharpen the saw you lay the whole blade flat, and take off a bit of metal. This will sharpen all the teeth at once(on one side). You can't do this forever, but I had one that lasted about 10 years.
Del


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 21, 2011)

SwissBianco, responsible for the coolest SAK mods and limited runs I've ever seen, has done this with Victorinox. 

Now that and Mokume/Burl Scales...man oh man. I'd be scared to use it.

Good to find other SAK lovers. It is one of those things you don't think you need till you carry one that suits you well, and then you go crazy without it. I carry my Sportsman anytime I exit my house, even when I walk my dog or check the mail in my pajamas.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 21, 2011)

Delbert Ealy said:


> To sharpen the saw you lay the whole blade flat, and take off a bit of metal. This will sharpen all the teeth at once(on one side). You can't do this forever, but I had one that lasted about 10 years.
> Del


 
How did that escape me? This is how I sharpen everything that's serrated and inexpensive. Thinking too hard, I guess.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 21, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> SwissBianco, responsible for the coolest SAK mods and limited runs I've ever seen, has done this with Victorinox.
> 
> Now that and Mokume/Burl Scales...man oh man. I'd be scared to use it.


 
Bad link?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 21, 2011)

d'oh! Too many middle men.
Here it is.


----------



## olpappy (Jun 22, 2011)

I have used the saw with good success to cut thick plastic and similar materials. It works very well on those, better than on wood.


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 22, 2011)

Pardon my ignorance! What is SAK? I usually carry both a knife, and a saw with me when in the outdoors, but that is usually with a jeep. 

Who needs a saw anyway? What is wrong with the Bear G. way of cutting branches- angle your knife at it and beat the blade with a rock until it goes through? Isn't that the way its suppose to be done?


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 22, 2011)

SAK=Swiss army Knife


----------

